# lexapro



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

i been on 5mg of lexapro for 8 days it has help a great deal with my ibs -d Im shocked with how much it help, but has anyone had side effects like being tired all the time if so how long will that last? thanks


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

VereDid your doc tell you to stay at 5mg? For what reason? Has it helped a lot at that level? Are you sensitive to drugs in general? Are you on anything else that would make you have to stay at such a low dose? Sorry for all the questions but I am almost in the same spot and wondering if I should go up to the 10mg dose. I did feel a little tired on it yesterday. Kept yawning, but nothing too bad.


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

Did your doc tell you to stay at 5mg? yes For what reason? IBs-D Has it helped a lot at that level?yes 1-10 about 8 Are you sensitive to drugs in general? some like lomtil and lopermade made me loopy Are you on anything else that would make you have to stay at such a low dose? they just put me on cadura for my irritable bladder


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

that's curious about ibs-d. I took it for IBS-C as there is nothing else for that.tom


----------

